

Crunching the numbers on a Techcrunching - blacktar
http://fr.anc.is/2012/08/20/crunching-the-numbers-on-a-techcrunching/

======
c1sc0
Simon Tabor says it the way it is:
<https://twitter.com/simon_tabor/status/237180987350609920>

